# Baltimore Bike Club



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

In case anyone is interested I created a few groups on the social network sites for the BBC:

http://groups.myspace.com/BaltimoreBikeClub

http://www.friendster.com/group/tabmain.php?gid=162054

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2224775619

For those trying to join the facebook group you have to be in the
Baltimore, MD region. So if you're in a school network go here and add
Baltimore as your Region:
http://www.facebook.com/editaccount.php?networks

In case you want to know why I created it, I decided that after always being the youngest rider on all the rides and seeing how no one outside the BCC seems to know about the BBC existing I'd see if creating these groups could get other other people around my age to go on the rides.


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

Woohoo, one other person from here has joined (well at least of those profiles that I can easily recognize as being related)


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

Seems like the facebook group is the only one to gain many people


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

I joined a while back both. My Facebook account won't work much longer; they've finally canceled my account a year after graduation.


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

thanks

You can always see if your school has alumni addresses, I know umcp does. But even if they don't you can still be on facebook in the baltimore region


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

Well the facebook group is up to 56 people while the others are basically dead. Also looks like facebook removed all the school ties that used to be needed to get an account so its easier to join.

Should also point out the BBC has a new ride listing site thats still in development:
http://cuesheetcentral.com/


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

enki42ea said:


> Well the facebook group is up to 56 people while the others are basically dead. Also looks like facebook removed all the school ties that used to be needed to get an account so its easier to join.
> 
> Should also point out the BBC has a new ride listing site thats still in development:
> http://cuesheetcentral.com/



Eli? If that's you I'll keep an eye out for you at the Swap.


----------

